# اول الفكرة اخر العمل و اول العمل اخر الفكرة



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (1 يوليو 2007)

هل هذه القولة صحيحة
مع العلم ان قائلها عالم من السلف الصالح
ارجو التفاعل لاجل احياء افكار اجدادنا و الترحم عليهم


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (8 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 
"ورحم الله اموات المسلمين اجمعين"


----------



## م/سحر (24 يوليو 2007)

علي ما اظن ان نهايه كل فكره يتبعها عمل يطبقها كما ان نهايه كل عمل فكره اخري لعمل اخر حيث انا ان العمل ما يسري وينشط الافكار 
هذا ما اعتقد فيه


----------



## الراموز (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك الاخ الكريم



م/سحر قال:


> علي ما اظن ان نهايه كل فكره يتبعها عمل يطبقها كما ان نهايه كل عمل
> فكره اخري لعمل اخر حيث انا ان العمل ما يسري وينشط الافكار
> هذا ما اعتقد فيه


----------



## ايبلا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

م. محمد عبد الحميد قال:


> هل هذه القولة صحيحة
> مع العلم ان قائلها عالم من السلف الصالح
> ارجو التفاعل لاجل احياء افكار اجدادنا و الترحم عليهم


مناسبة ودقيقة جدا


----------



## bander (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## سما82 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

صحيح 
اكيد هي صحيحة 
والدليل ان كل شي له اصل 
من افكار او اتجهات واعمال
شكرا لك


----------

